# Routes beginning in Weho/Hollywood



## Hawkmoon (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm a newbie in West Hollywood. Trying to find routes in the area that don't involve life-threatening traffic. I can make it out to Griffith Park but any suggestions on routes that go west or over the hill to the valley? Everyone mentions Sepulveda but any suggestions on how to get there from BevHills/Weho? 

My goal is not to have to drive my car 20-30 minutes each way for a decent ride. Everyone says it can be done.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Sepulveda would be one route...*

...but getting there might be hairy. Actually, going west on Sunset wouldn't be bad most of the way, out to the edge of Beverly Hills, at Whittier Dr.; the road does narrow drastically there, the pavement gets rougher, there are rollers the rest of the way to Sepulveda and the drivers are about as bad as anywhere in L.A. You could jog south at Whittier and find an east-west street that'll get you to UCLA, go across the campus, and take Montana to Sepulveda. Or, take one of the canyon roads (Beverly Glen would be my choice). Or, try starting out _eastward_, and go up through Cahuenga Pass (I'd vote for the east side); if you take Barham, it'll take you to the Burbank studio/Griffith Park area.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

Try Nichols Canyon up to Mulholland. From there, you can go straight down into the valley or take Mulholland over to Sepulveda and take it to the westside or the valley. If you go to the valley, I'd recommend taking Riverside or Moorpark back over to Griffith Park and returning to Hollywood on Fountain.


----------

